

"A shithead who sucks" - danso
http://books.google.com/books?id=I6R8MXStPXgC&pg=PT175&lpg=PT175&dq=%22A+shithead+who+sucks%22&source=bl&ots=jNrElEz8qo&sig=T1wKnJMULU7MHIwEdxNb7xHd_Cg&hl=en&ei=l8OmTuenBYH50gHrsMGmDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=%22A%20shithead%20who%20sucks%22&f=false

======
foannfeai
Jobs had a way with words.

~~~
danso
I thought that maybe this was a well-known anecdote that I hadn't heard about.
But this passage in the Jobs bio was basically the only instance (besides a
few random blogs) in which that quote appears. It's kind of humorous that
Jobs, in his last years while talking to his biographer, chose to retell his
particular categorization of Jef Raskin.

Also, it's just an interesting anecdote of how much personal
relationships/emotions got in the way of business. Raskin had to have someone
else -- who was not a "shithead" in Jobs's worldview -- convince Jobs to take
an interest in Xerox PARC, which ended up providing a huge revelation for
Apple's technology.

